
Ask HN: Intel drawback of patches; Should I update (my Mac) or not? - ndanmand
Recently I read that Intel drew back their patches.<p>Having not caught up with the discussion of meltdown&#x2F;spectre, I am left with a question meant for the &quot;average user&quot;.<p>Could you highlight brief reasons
- not to update now?
- when to update?<p>I have a Mac.<p>Thanks :-)
======
ahdroit
i have a raspberry pi

